# How to print whole shirt



## fly (Oct 20, 2006)

I Found these shirts online and I was wondering how this was accomplished. Is it dye sublimation or something else? If it is ink how do you control overprinting?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Printed before cutting the material and sewing into a shirt.


----------



## fly (Oct 20, 2006)

if so then why does the pattern continue from the chest across to the sleeve


----------



## fly (Oct 20, 2006)

here is another example


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It can be done with a roller printer (a type of screen printing machine) and it can be done by the method Richard stated (printing the fabric before it is sewn together into a shirt).

If you do a forum search for *all over printing* and you'll see a few more topics about this.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> if so then why does the pattern continue from the chest across to the sleeve


depends on how the material was cut.

the bottom was probably printed on a flat bed press. There are not too many printers that produce that type of priting. One other way to tell would be to purchase a shirt and carefully examine the seams and sewings. 

We print off the shirt quite a bit. Around the next and off the bottom. We flash after the print so we can keep loading more shirts without having to clean the palette after every print.


----------



## fly (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you, very much for the comments and incite.


"We print off the shirt quite a bit. Around the next and off the bottom. We flash after the print so we can keep loading more shirts without having to clean the palette after every print.[/quote]

Can you tell me a little about you set up for large printing, are you hand screening? 

Also if you could direct me to any info about roll printing it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sh2605 (May 22, 2008)

my friend has just bought a tjet blazer pro that allows 3 tshirts to be laid out and printed directly onto them.

the machine can print white ink straight onto dark tshirts and is really high quality but we are both inexperienced with it this machine is new to us.

ive created a design for a fallout 3 tshirt and was just wondering if anyone who uses a tjet blazer could help..

would it be possible to print a designthat goesall over the tshirt from the bottom all way up and onto the left sleeve?

i gues the question is really can this machine do it or are we restricted to a set area in the middle of the tshirt

heres a photo of what i want to do with a tshirt if possible:









cheers stepehen


----------



## xxxxxxx (Feb 1, 2014)

it is called AOP or All-Over-Print


----------

